# ODM Wilcox County has a couple of openings



## mgholloway (Mar 5, 2008)

We have reorganized our club for 09-10 due to the economy. We have a limited number of memberships available. Our club is just off of highway 215 we are only a couple of miles from the Dooly County line. Check us out we are about 5 miles from intersection of 215 and 257
PRICE IS $1600.00


$1600.00


----------



## Swamprat (Mar 5, 2008)

I hope the price does not put people off but if they really think about it having a lease with 200 acres per member and the amenities is worth it. I am sure like most clubs there is probably less than 10 hunters on the place at once.

I went the high dollar club route last year and it has been worth it for having like 6 members on 2400 or so acres and it is literally down the road from my house. Did not slay the deer this year but it was one of the most relaxed seasons I have ever had due to less members equals less hassles.

Good Luck with getting a few members


----------



## southerndraw (Mar 5, 2008)

would like some additional info on your club, my friend and i live in fla. and have hunted in johnson co. would like something a little closer and low member count.  if u could e-mail me a phone # at eparmer5@hotmail.com, very interested. thanks


----------



## Dog Chaser (Mar 5, 2008)

*sent you a pm*

....


----------



## shdw633 (Mar 6, 2008)

Swamprat said:


> I hope the price does not put people off but if they really think about it having a lease with 200 acres per member and the amenities is worth it. I am sure like most clubs there is probably less than 10 hunters on the place at once.
> 
> I went the high dollar club route last year and it has been worth it for having like 6 members on 2400 or so acres and it is literally down the road from my house. Did not slay the deer this year but it was one of the most relaxed seasons I have ever had due to less members equals less hassles.
> 
> Good Luck with getting a few members



You are correct about the less than 10 hunters on the place at once.

I became a member of this club last year and I thank my lucky stars that I found it!  My friend took his largest deer of his life last year!  Several other members took nice bucks this year including a monster 10 point.  I saw several nice shooters but because I shot the big one in Illinois I didn't need another taxidermy bill, but I got plenty of deer and hog in my freezer, and I haven't hunted at least 1500 acres of the property yet!!  Everyone of the members are top notch and a great bunch of guys to hunt with.  I have been on several clubs over the years looking for a quality club with a good deer herd, good rules and good members and I can't speak highly enough about this club.  If you want a great QDM club with great QDM hunters on it you owe it to yourself to check this one out.  Feel free to pm me if you would like any more information from a members point of view.


----------



## mgholloway (Mar 7, 2008)

*This Is What We Are Talking About At Longhorn*

'growing Big Bucks For Future Generations'


----------



## mgholloway (Mar 8, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## southerndraw (Mar 10, 2008)

Got your pm, nice deer pal. maybe we can talk on the phone, would like to learn more about the club and property. I don't want to wait to the last minute to find a quality club. the sooner,the better. thanx


----------



## mgholloway (Mar 10, 2008)

sent pm


----------



## mgholloway (Mar 15, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ga boy bowhunter2 (Mar 17, 2008)

are you still  needing any members?if so pm with details and does this include turkey season this year?


----------



## mgholloway (Mar 22, 2008)

*Turkey Hunting Longhorn Hunting Club*

These 3 nice gobblers were taken this morning 03/22/08 three of the five hunters scored. We still have 2 openings for the 2008/2009 season.


----------



## Backlash (Mar 22, 2008)

I am looking to upgrade my hunt club.  Sounds like this might be a good choice.  Please e-mail me at wturkey3177@comcast.net. I need a phone number because I have too many questions to be answered in the chat room.  Please mention the best time to call.


----------



## shdw633 (Mar 22, 2008)

mgholloway said:


> These 3 nice gobblers were taken this morning 03/22/08 three of the five hunters scored. We still have 2 openings for the 2008/2009 season.



I knew I should have went this weekend!!! 

Nice birds everyone and congratulations!!  Hopefully I will get up there when things slow down a little bit for me and I can take a swipe at one of them bigguns!!!


----------



## lginga (Mar 25, 2008)

*interested*

PM sent.  My friends speak highly of this club...big bucks , big gobblers.  They state that it is well run.
Would like check this weekend.


----------



## ga boy bowhunter2 (Mar 25, 2008)

still intrested.please pm


----------



## vcso (Mar 25, 2008)

very interested, please call walt at 386-562-1615


----------



## mgholloway (Mar 26, 2008)

*PM sent*



Backlash said:


> I am looking to upgrade my hunt club.  Sounds like this might be a good choice.  Please e-mail me at wturkey3177@comcast.net. I need a phone number because I have too many questions to be answered in the chat room.  Please mention the best time to call.




PM sent


----------



## LongHornHunter (Mar 27, 2008)

Those are some nice birds!  Way to go guys!


----------



## mgholloway (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks for looking


----------



## hogthumper (Mar 30, 2008)

are you still needing a member? send pm if needed!


----------



## mgholloway (Apr 1, 2008)

*Longhorn Hunting Club*

sent a PM


----------



## mgholloway (Apr 3, 2008)

*Longhorn Hunting Club*



vcso said:


> very interested, please call walt at 386-562-1615




sent you a PM today


----------



## mgholloway (Apr 7, 2008)

*Hunting club*



vcso said:


> very interested, please call walt at 386-562-1615



PM sent


----------



## shellcracker (Apr 9, 2008)

*Took a visit*

I appreciate the tour you guys gave me to look over the place. Great club and the kind of place I have been looking for many years. Proud to be part of this quality club


----------



## LongHornHunter (Apr 9, 2008)

Welcome!  I don't think that you will regret it.  Great bunch of guys and awesome hunting.


----------



## shellcracker (Apr 13, 2008)

*Lease*

appreciate those kind words


----------



## shdw633 (Apr 13, 2008)

shellcracker said:


> I appreciate the tour you guys gave me to look over the place. Great club and the kind of place I have been looking for many years. Proud to be part of this quality club




Welcome to the camp!!  Looking forward to meeting you and sharing some experiences together!!  Your gonna love it up there, I know my buddy and I sure do!!


----------



## mgholloway (Apr 18, 2008)

*longhorn*

ttt


----------



## mgholloway (Apr 24, 2008)

*Thanks for your help*

nice to be associated with you guys in such a fine club


----------



## shdw633 (May 1, 2008)

Thanks for having us!!  By the way boys and girls, I went up to the camp week before last and seen 15 hogs and 5 deer!!!


----------



## shellcracker (May 7, 2008)

*Had a chance to look it over*

Had a chance to spend some time in the woods as a new member. Excellent program and piece of property.


----------



## shellcracker (May 12, 2008)

*Very nice*

Ttt


----------



## mgholloway (May 17, 2008)

*Due to the increase in our lease imposed on us by the paper company*

I have edited our original post. We have a quality group of guys who are dedicated to the raising of trophy deer. I can send you some pictures showing we are almost to the point we have been striving for. We do need a couple of members to offset the increase imposed on us but are up and running and will continue to do so. If you have lost your lease and are looking for a great club contact us. I will be more than happy to send you some pictures and any other info you need.


----------



## LongHornHunter (May 21, 2008)

Great club with big bucks being killed every year!  It has everything that you need (camping, sewer, running water, walk in cooler, club stands, etc).  Truly a turn key hunting club.


----------



## shdw633 (Jun 5, 2008)

Went out this last weekend and met two new members, great guys, looking forward to hunting with them.  They went out one evening and seen two nice size deer, my daughter and I went out and seen 4 in two different locations one morning and I went out that evening and had a nice doe walk right under me eating berries!!  Can't wait for the season!!!  I think we only have one or two memberships left and their is so many great things about this club that you would run out of space writing about so if you are interested do yourself a favor and go see the club, that won't cost you anything, at least not till you join!!


----------



## mgholloway (Jun 28, 2008)

*ttt*

we still have one spot


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey My Name Is Austin Redmond And I Am Very Intrested In Your Club And Would Like Some More Info About It. If You Would, Please Leave Me A Number To Get In Touch With You So We Can Talk About The Club. Thanks, Austin Redmond


----------



## mgholloway (Jul 2, 2008)

*Longhorn HC*

I sent you a PM


----------



## bombers32 (Jul 10, 2008)

Is High Rocks part of your club?


----------



## mgholloway (Jul 11, 2008)

*High Rock*

If you go to google earth and pull up High Rock Road in Ga you will be able to find the club. Our club is located on both sides of the road. There is a total of 4000 acres with the power line running through it.


----------



## bombers32 (Jul 11, 2008)

I know of some boys that say they have permision to hunt hogs with dogs on your club that are not members , do you lease out just hog hunting rights, and be able to hunt in the off season?


----------



## mgholloway (Jul 14, 2008)

*Longhorn*

We only do memberships and that includes deer, hog and turkey.


----------



## shdw633 (Jul 21, 2008)

Went up this weekend and had a great time.  Saw lots of sign including the largest deer track I have seen in Georgia to date.  Walked over the truck track left by the lease holder when he drove the property at 9:00 am.  Nice to see big deer walking around in the daytime.  Found crab apple trees and lots of muscadine grapes so I am looking forward to archery season which is right around the corner.  You won't be disappointed on this property you need to come check it out.


----------



## shellcracker (Sep 5, 2008)

*Longhorn Hunting Club*

Still have an opening


----------



## shdw633 (Sep 23, 2008)

On the opening day of bow season I had a 3 and a small 8 point walk just 20 yards from my stand and in the evening hunt I had a 4 point just 10 yards from me.  One doe was shot on opening weekend but we saw a total of 12 bucks and 5 does.  My buddy and a 30 yard shot at a doe but flung it over her back.  Lots of action for the opening weekend!!  Its gonna be a great year!!!


----------



## mgholloway (Nov 9, 2008)

*Nice Buck*

19 1/2 Inch 210 Lb Buck Taken 11-01-08


----------



## buckfever97 (Nov 13, 2008)

very interested can u give me a contact # want to know more


----------



## whchunter (Dec 3, 2008)

*Same?*



mgholloway said:


> 19 1/2 Inch 210 Lb Buck Taken 11-01-08




Looks a lot like the buck at the feeder....???  NICE ONE!!!


----------



## huntin man (Dec 6, 2008)

sounds nice


----------



## mgholloway (Jan 14, 2009)

ttt


----------



## mgholloway (Jan 31, 2009)

*couple left*

we still have openings for a couple of members


----------



## mgholloway (Feb 10, 2009)

*Longhorn*

Due to economy we have slashed our price


----------



## overunder (Feb 10, 2009)

Im very interested I live in ben hill co please pm me.Thanks


----------



## DOCO Hunter (Feb 10, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## Rem 742 (Feb 11, 2009)

What are the dues?


----------



## mgholloway (Feb 12, 2009)

*Longhorn Hunting club*

$1750 per year. This includes 365 days a year access to the property. I sent you a PM


----------



## mgholloway (Mar 7, 2009)

*Longhorn Hunting Club*

We are down to two members. Showed property to a guy this morning and saw 18 deer.


----------



## mgholloway (Mar 7, 2009)

*Longhorn Hunting Club*

Ttt


----------



## HuntingFishingGuy (Mar 14, 2009)

Was up hunting this last weekend and saw plenty of deer- getting excited about next year already. If any of you guys' are looking for a great lease- consider this one. Camp has power, water and skinning rack. We are looking at getting an Ice Machine if all members pitch in for it. We have plenty of food plots and lots of stands- especially since all stands are open- hunting is about sharing- so somewhere in the neighborhood of 60+ stands. Its a diverse piece of property with about 50% or so pines (of varying sizes), 40% or so hardwood bottoms, and about 10% power lines and fresh clear cut (great for seeing lots of deer). Best part of the club is the food all of us cook up- or our on site resident/ gaurd does. If your looking for a club that really does have lots of deer- this is it. Other clubs say that they have lots of nice bucks- but nobody shoots any- last year we got about 8-9 that fell within the club standards and that is out of about 17-18 members- I think that's a pretty good ratio! So give our lease holder a call- its worth coming and looking at it! See Ya!


----------



## shdw633 (Mar 14, 2009)

HuntingFishingGuy said:


> Was up hunting this last weekend and saw plenty of deer- getting excited about next year already. If any of you guys' are looking for a great lease- consider this one. Camp has power, water and skinning rack. We are looking at getting an Ice Machine if all members pitch in for it. We have plenty of food plots and lots of stands- especially since all stands are open- hunting is about sharing- so somewhere in the neighborhood of 60+ stands. Its a diverse piece of property with about 50% or so pines (of varying sizes), 40% or so hardwood bottoms, and about 10% power lines and fresh clear cut (great for seeing lots of deer). Best part of the club is the food all of us cook up- or our on site resident/ gaurd does. If your looking for a club that really does have lots of deer- this is it. Other clubs say that they have lots of nice bucks- but nobody shoots any- last year we got about 8-9 that fell within the club standards and that is out of about 17-18 members- I think that's a pretty good ratio! So give our lease holder a call- its worth coming and looking at it! See Ya!



You forgot to tell him about our live in security gaurd!!!

I know a lot of hunters out there who are always looking to get on that "Great lease" that always seems to be out of their price range, well here is the opportunity to get on one that is priced right when you consider the acerage, the amount of deer, turkey and hog on the property (as well as small game), the year round access, campsites, great people and sooooo much more!  Just check it out and I think you will be pleasantly pleased that you took the time to do so.


----------



## shdw633 (Mar 25, 2009)

There will be members at the camp this weekend if anyone would like to see the club and hear from current members.  We are filling up fast, I have been checking around and for the money I can tell you that you won't be dissappointed at what you are getting.  Deer and property are important but it is the people that make a great deer lease and I can tell you that there are no better people involved in hunting than there are on this piece of property so stop by and say hi and you might just end up staying a few years.......I know I did!!


----------



## shdw633 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## pintail (Apr 17, 2009)

mgholloway said:


> We have reorganized our club for 09-10 due to the economy. We have a limited number of memberships available. Our club is just off of highway 215 we are only a couple of miles from the Dooly County line. Check us out we are about 5 miles from intersection of 215 and 257
> PRICE IS $1750.00


Would like more info about the club please. My number is 321-632-6467


----------



## shdw633 (Apr 26, 2009)

pintail said:


> Would like more info about the club please. My number is 321-632-6467



PM sent


----------



## shdw633 (Apr 28, 2009)

3300 acres + $1750 + Camp w/water & electric + great members =  A GREAT DEAL!!!!






Don't wait or it will be too late!!!


----------



## shdw633 (May 1, 2009)

pm's returned!!


----------



## shdw633 (May 7, 2009)

Showing the club this weekend if anyone is interested in looking.  We only have a couple more openings so if your waiting you could be too late.


----------



## shdw633 (May 24, 2009)

ttt


----------



## shdw633 (Jun 12, 2009)

Leaseholder says we need one more!!!


----------

